# HDR Cameras



## Mike (Sep 16, 2015)

I recently bought a HDR programme for editing pictures,
not really knowing what HDR was.

HDR means "High Dynamic Range".

It does a fair job on normal images, but I wanted to try
the HDR side of it. Unfortunately none of my cameras
have the capability of taking the shots, you need to take
three different shots, one normal exposure, one darker and
one lighter, then the software takes the best bits from each
and cobbles them together to give the best image.

I checked the prices of HDR cameras, they are high, then I
found an app for my android phone and it really works, I think
that it was designed to work on iPhones initially and they did
an android version.

When I get some interesting shots I will put them here.

If you normally use your phone to take pictures, I recommend
that you look at these apps, the phone takes the three shots
and gives the best image for viewing, at least my one does.
The one that I got is "Best HDR Camera", it is free from the
Play Store if you want to try it out.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2015)

very interesting Mike..I usually take  most of my my photos on my bridge camera, but occasionally on my iphone...I've read about the HDR app and wondered if it would be worth doing. I'll wait until you've had a little play with yours and show us the results before I decide whether to download it


----------



## Mike (Sep 21, 2015)

Well Hollydolly,

I haven't had a lot of luck with this App, firstly because
of the weather, but mainly the app itself, while it might
be very good when I work out how to use it properly.

Up to now I have taken several pictures with it and I
think that the software does it all and only shows the
one completed image which looks the same as the one
that I took with the phone camera on its own.

When I try to download the images into my PC in order
to compare the, I can't find the HDR image anywhere!!!!

Whether it is me, or the software is hiding it I don't know.

So back to the drawing board and try a few more out, but
I need to have time to read the reviews before I jump again.

Watch this space.

Mike.


----------

